# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  "Fetullah Okulları" CIA

## axuliuma

"Fetullah Okulları" CIA bağlantısı gerekcesiyle kapatılıyor.. 

Gülen'le bağlantılı olduğu iddia edilen okullar, CIA bağlantısı nedeniyle kapatılıyor!!! Sovyetler Birliği'nin yıkılmasının ardından Fethullah Gülen'le bağlantılı olduğu ileri sürülen vakıf ve dernekler tarafından Rusya'da kurulan Türk okullarının büyük bölümü kapatıldı.
1990'ların başında Moskova'dan Kuzey Kafkasya ve Sibirya'ya uzanan geniş bir bölgede faaliyet göstermeye başlayan Türk okulları zaman içinde tepki çekti. 

50 kişiye sınır dışı
Aradan geçen 10 yılı aşkın sürede 10'dan fazla okul kapatılırken, 50 kadar Türk ve Rus vatandaşı da, Nur cemaati üyesi oldukları gerekçesiyle tutuklandı ya da sınır dışı edildi. 
şu anda Moskova'da bir, St. Petersburg'da iki Türk okulu faaliyette bulunuyor. Sibirya Yakut - Saha Cumhuriyeti'nde faaliyet gösteren tek okulun yönetimi ise Türklerden alınmış durumda. 
üzellikle Rusya Federal Güvenlik Servisi'nin (FSB) şimşeklerini üzerine çeken Türk okulları "Pan - İslamist ve Pan - Türkist propaganda yürüttüğü", "Casusluk faaliyetinde bulunduğu" gerekçesiyle kapatılıyor.

FSB: CIA bağlantılı
Türk okullarının kapatılma süreci, 2002'de FSB Başkanı Nikolay Patruşev'in okulları kuran vakıf ve derneklerin ABD gizli servisiyle bağlantılı olduğunu iddia etmesinden sonra hızlandı.
Patruşev, Serhat, Eflak, Toros, Tolerans ve Ufuk gibi vakıf ve dernekleri CIA ile işbirliği yapmak, istihbarat çalışması yürütmek ve faaliyette bulundukları bölgelerde Türk lobisi oluşturmaya çalışmakla suçladı. 

Aşırı dinci eğitim
Patruşev'in açıklamasının ardından Saha - Yakut, Buryatya, Başkurdistan, Dağıstan, Karaçay - üerkez, Tuva ve Hakasya gibi büyük bölümünü Türk asıllı ya da Müslümanların oluşturduğu Rusya'ya bağlı özerk cumhuriyetlerdeki Türk okulları kapatıldı, yöneticileri sınır dışı edildi.
Nur cemaatiyle bağlantısı olduğu gerekçesiyle son olarak geçen yıl ağustosta Tataristan'daki Türk okulu kapatıldı.
Yerel FSB, sürdürülen operasyon sonucu gizli bir örgütlenme ortaya çıkarıldığını, Türk okulunun yönetimindeki gizli medreselerde aşırı dinci eğitim verildiğini açıkladı.
Moskova'daki Türk lisesi ve ona bağlı dil okulu ise zaman zaman yetkililerle sorun yaşadığı iddialarına karşın faaliyetini sürdürüyor. St. Petersburg'da da biri kız, diğeri erkek iki Türk koleji bulunuyor.

----------

